# Blood Blisters On Fish Help!!



## adyady29 (Aug 4, 2010)

i see that there are some small blister on my tetra.. what can they be? can the other fish be affected by them? see the picture below... the blood blisters are on the down near its fin... it might be hard to see


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That's the best pic I've seen in a long time. It looks to me like it's a wound from fighting or transport or something. Treat the tank with an antibiotic fish remedy and it should be cleared up in no time.


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

If they are protruding, could be burns from hovering near the heater during the night. Or, they could be infected bites from other fish.

If they are not protruding, they could be missing scales fromother fish biting.

One more possibility, if you have high ammonia, these spots could be sign of that, and you would need to do a big water change and filter change.


----------



## adyady29 (Aug 4, 2010)

in the picture it looks like a big red spot but its actually small little red dots...so do you still think its from other fish biting or a wound?


----------



## adyady29 (Aug 4, 2010)

and also do you think it could spread to other fish if it is something like that?


----------

